# Wolves offered Pacers Jefferson for Granger



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Minnesota Timberwolves general manager David Kahn recently offered forward Al Jefferson(notes) to the Indiana Pacers for forward Danny Granger(notes), but was immediately rebuffed, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> While Pacers president Larry Bird remains determined to build around Granger, sources say Kahn has become increasingly dubious on making Jefferson a cornerstone for the Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Al4zLEiTVnhZzWXHtWLLBiy8vLYF?slug=aw-jeffersongranger011010&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

To be honest I'd be okay with this deal. Murphy and Jefferson would be a sick duo! It's tougher to find a star big man then it is to find a star wing player.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It seems players only go to the Pacers to hide out. Who can honestly look at the Pacers roster and say they honestly remember that any of their players were in the NBA?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Cam*Ron said:


> It seems players only go to the Pacers to hide out. Who can honestly look at the Pacers roster and say they honestly remember that any of their players were in the NBA?


Damn, I can't even say this without somebody crying and giving me an infraction. This my opinion. The Pacer's suck.


----------

